# they were swinging their water bottles / backpacks around



## Charlie Parker

Ce fil est lié à un autre. Mes élèves s'engagent souvent dans des activités dangereuses et idiotes dont celle-ci : ils balancent leurs affaires (des bouteilles d'eau, des sacs à dos). Par _balancer_, je veux dire qu'ils tiennent l'objet à la main. Ils ne le lancent pas. Ce jeu finit souvent en pleurs. Ce qui me vient à l'esprit est le verbe _balancer_. Ils balançaient leurs bouteilles d'eau. Comprenez-vous ce que j'essaie de décrire ? Comment le diriez-vous ?


----------



## Lucky19

Est-ce qu'ils se les jettent ou se donnent des coups avec ?
Balancer = jeter
Je sais que tu as déjà répondu à la question mais je cherche à savoir pourquoi tu veux employer le verbe balancer.


----------



## BETAPLUME

Ta proposition de départ me semble possible. C'est en tout cas ce que j'aurais fini par mettre.


----------



## Lucky19

Ils se frappent/tapent à coups de bouteilles d'eau.
Ils se tapent dessus avec les bouteilles d'eau.
Ils se donnent des coups avec les bouteilles d'eau.
Ils prennent les bouteilles d'eau comme des gourdins et se tapent dessus avec.
Ils se donnent des coups de sac à dos.


----------



## BETAPLUME

Ils* s'amusent à balancer *leur sac/bouteille à  bout de bras (?) *(sans faire attention*/ *distraitement*?) 
Le ''around'', qui détermine le verbe swing est difficile à traduire, comme toujours dans ce genre de cas..


----------



## Nicomon

Lucky19 said:


> Est-ce qu'ils se les jettent ou se donnent des coups avec ?
> Balancer = jeter
> Je sais que tu as déjà répondu à la question mais je cherche à savoir pourquoi tu veux employer le verbe balancer.


 Mais _balancer_ n'a pas seulement le sens populaire ou argotique de _jeter_.  Le verbe est en fait rarement utilisé dans ce sens chez nous. 

_Balancer_ est bien un équivalent français de _swing_.  Comme _swing _(le nom) = _balançoire/balancement _selon le contexte.   Extrait du *CNRTL* : 





> *1.* [Avec une idée de balancement] Imprimer un mouvement alternatif de part et d'autre d'un point fixe visible ou supposé.


  Il y aurait toujours : _faire un mouvement de balancier _comme le deuxième exemple de *cette page* du dico de WR, mais c'est un peu long. 

Suggestion : _
*Ils se promènent/promenaient en balançant leur sac à dos/leur bouteille à eau de droite à gauche. *_


----------



## Coquecigrue

J'aurais rendu _around_ par "dans tous les sens".


----------



## moustic

Could you do something with "faire tournoyer"?


----------



## archijacq

ils font balancer
ils font des moulinets avec leurs cartables, etc.


----------



## Lucky19

Nicomon said:


> Mais _balancer_ n'a pas seulement le sens populaire ou argotique de _jeter_.  Le verbe est en fait rarement utilisé dans ce sens chez nous.
> 
> _Balancer_ est bien un équivalent français de _swing_.  Comme _swing _(le nom) = _balançoire/balancement _selon le contexte.   Extrait du *CNRTL* :   Il y aurait toujours : _faire un mouvement de balancier _comme le deuxième exemple de *cette page* du dico de WR, mais c'est un peu long.
> 
> Suggestion : _
> *Ils se promènent/promenaient en balançant leur sac à dos/leur bouteille à eau de droite à gauche. *_



Je suis d'accord mais:

Ils balancent leurs affaires = Ils les jettent.

Ils balancent leurs affaires en les tenant à bout de bras = A la rigueur, ils impriment à leur sac un mouvement alternatif de part et d'autre d'un point fixe visible ou supposé (en l'occurrence, leur épaule). Mais j'aurais plutôt tendance à dire qu'ils leur font faire un mouvement de balancier, dans ce cas bien précis.

Même ! On ne dit pas balancer dans le sens d'imprimer un mouvement alternatif truc machin chose.... Les gamins, le temps d'imprimer ledit mouvement alternatif.... ils se seront déjà pris le sac d'un copain dans la tronche. Ils se donnent des coups de sac ou ils prennent leurs sac et se tapent dessus avec. Tout le monde comprend ce que ça veut dire, surtout celui qui se prendra ledit sac en pleine nifle. 

En fait, tout dépend de ce qui suit dans la phrase après le verbe balancer.

Edit : Le français est moins descriptif que l'anglais : Ils se tapent dessus à coups de bouteilles/sacs, tout le monde comprend ce que ça veut dire.


----------



## BETAPLUME

@coquecigrue : oui j'avais aussi pensé à tous azimut mais me suis ravisée. 
@ moustic: Non je crois vraiment que balancer (to swing) est le bon terme. C'est ce qu'on fait quand on a un truc dans les mains, qu'on discute sur place, on le tripote, on le laisse se balancer au bout du bras, on le passe d'une main à l'autre. Il me semble difficile de faire tourner une bouteille d'eau autrement qu'en tournant sur soi-même ou en la lançant en l'air.


----------



## Nicomon

Coquecigrue said:


> J'aurais rendu _around_ par "dans tous les sens".


   Et moi, j'aurais dû y penser.  C'est  mieux que  _de droite à gauche / à droite et à gauche.
_Il y aurait aussi :_  de tous bords (tous côtés)  / dans toutes les directions 
_


Lucky19 said:


> Ils balancent leurs affaires = Ils les jettent.
> 
> [...] Mais j'aurais plutôt tendance à dire qu'ils leur font faire un mouvement de balancier, dans ce cas bien précis.


  Au risque de me répéter, _balancer_ dans le sens de _jeter _n'est pas courant dans mon entourage immédiat.   En fait ce sont les bras qu'ils_ balancent_, en tenant ces objets à la main. Évidemment qu'on peut dire (je l'ai d'ailleurs écrit) :  _font faire un mouvement de balancier_, mais ça ressemble à une définition.  





> [...]. Ils se donnent des coups de sac ou ils prennent leurs sac et se tapent dessus avec. Tout le monde comprend ce que ça veut dire, surtout celui qui se prendra ledit sac en pleine nifle.


  Mais ce n'est pas ça que Charlie veut dire!  
Bref, je suis d'accord avec BETAPLUME :_ balancer_ convient pour traduire_  to swing._

Mais j'aime bien aussi les suggestions d'archijacq (post 9) avec l'ajout de « faire ».  
 Les moulinets, c'est s'ils les font tournoyer plutôt que les (faire) balancer (qui est un mouvement de pendule).


----------



## Lucky19

Beh, ils balancent leurs affaires et certains finissent en larmes. Je vois guère ce que Charlie peut vouloir dire d'autre que ce que j'ai dit. Ils se donnent des coups de sac.
En revanche, ils font balancer/balancent leurs affaires d'avant en arrière et se donnent des coups avec, c'est déjà différent.
C'est pour cela que j'ai dit que ce qui suivait le verbe balancer avait son importance.


----------



## Nicomon

Ils ne se donnent pas des coups/tapochent pas exprès!   Mais ils risquent de frapper les autres en  "swignant" leurs bouteiles ainsi.   C'est quand ça arrive que ça finit en larmes! 

_To swing around = (faire) balancer dans tous les sens.     


_


----------



## BETAPLUME

_ils swinguent leur bouteille, ''arrête de swinguer ton sac, comme ça,  tu va finir par faire mal à qqn !" _
Joli néologisme, Nicomon, c'est vrai qu'on serait tenté de dire cela.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci mes amis pour vos propositions. À présent, je ne vois pas mieux que « balancer les bouteilles d'eau dans tous les sens ». Je vais d'expliquer un peu plus précisément. Nico m'a très bien compris. Les élèves ne font pas exprès pour se frapper avec leurs bouteilles ou sacs à dos. J'en ai vu certains se tourner sur eux-mêmes en tenant un sac à dos au du bras. Ainsi, ils peuvent facilement atteindre un camarade de classe sans nécessairement le voulant. C'est juste un jeu idiot.


----------



## Nicomon

Ben là, s'ils se tournent sur eux-mêmes - j'imagine que tu veux dire qu'ils pivotent / font la toupie -  on est plus proche de l'idée de moustic : _faire_ _tournoyer 
_ou de celle d'archijacq : _ils font des moulinets.  

_ J'avais compris que tu parlais d'un mouvement de pendule/balancier dans tous les sens, c.-à-dire soit de haut en bas ou de gauche à droite. 

C'est là que le très québécois _« swigner » _(je l'écris comme ça)  est bien pratique.  Mais Charlie ne peut pas vraiment l'enseigner à ses élèves. 


> QUÉBEC, FAMILIER
> *Étymologie :  *de l’anglais _to swing_, ‘balancer’.
> INTRANSITIF
> En parlant d’un couple de danseurs, pivoter rapidement en gardant le poids sur le pied droit qui reste au centre et en se donnant des élans avec le pied gauche.
> Danser, se balancer.
> TRANSITIF DIRECT
> *Faire pirouetter.* Swignez votre partenaire!
> Lancer avec force. Il a swigné le chat de l’autre bord du salon.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Parfois ils pivotent en tenant le sac à dos à bout de bras, parfois ils le balancent de gauche à droite (ou d'un côté à l'autre ?).


----------



## moustic

Quand j'ai suggéré "faire tournoyer", je pensais effectivement aux sacs à dos. Je vois souvent mes élèves se taper (pas forcément exprès) en remettant leur sac sur le dos d'un geste très large et circulaire.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci moustic. J'ai vu mes élèves faire la même chose. J'aurais pu également dire : "They whirl their backpacks around in a circle."


----------



## Itisi

moustic said:


> Could you do something with "faire tournoyer"?


C'est aussi ce que j'allais proposer.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Il me vient aussi “They fling their backpacks and water bottles about.”


----------



## Itisi

Ils envoient leurs etc dans tous les sens


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour ! Est-ce que le mot québécois "_swi*gn*er"_ se prononce à l'anglaise (comme le mot "swing" + er, avec un [g] ?) ou à la française ("gn" comme dans "l'agneau") ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Nicomon

yuechu said:


> ou à la française ("gn" comme dans "l'agneau") ?


 Comme ça.  Grosso modo...  s_wi - gné_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci, Itisi. Cette phrase peut convenir à beaucoup de situations. Par exemple, hier c’étaient leurs boîtes à lunch qu’ils envoyaient dans tous les sens.


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Nicomon !


----------



## joelooc

Ils font virevolter dangereusement leurs bouteilles d'eau et leurs sacs à dos.
"Virevolter" est un mot de trois ou quatre syllabes (selon les régions) voué à l'extinction; donnons lui sa chance


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci, joelooc.


----------



## Nicomon

joelooc said:


> "Virevolter" est un mot de trois ou quatre syllabes (selon les régions)


 Moi je le prononce en 3 syllabes  (vir-vol-té).   Et je pense comme toi que c'est un joli verbe.


----------



## joelooc

Dans le Sud on ne fait pas de remise sur les "e", c'est donc [vi-re-vol-té]


----------

